

Should Google associate Rick Santorum's name with anal sex? - JacobAldridge
http://www.slate.com/id/2298206/

======
gte910h
To me it seems both should come up: People who should know he pissed off the
gay friendly community so much that his name became synonymous with nasty
fluids AND they should know he's a presidential contender. Both types of
search results should stay high.

I honestly heard of the sex term (bar Trivia Night question: Which of these
isn't a sex term) before I heard of the politician. I'm curious how many
people are in the same boat.

------
bugsy
Dan Savage and his followers are such obnoxious immature imbeciles that it
makes a good interview question to ask about this incident and have nothing to
do with any candidate that is in favor of such sick, childish and mentally
depraved political tactics as it inevitably signals someone with severe
emotional problems incapable of working in a professional environment.

~~~
widget
You may disapprove of these tactics, but they are more or less standard.
Applying labels to one's political opponents is a huge part of politics.

I fail to see what is particularly sick about this tactic. The new meaning of
santorum is fairly disgusting, but I don't think it's anywhere near as sick as
attempting to brand one's opposition as traitors, conspirators, terrorists,
baby killers, etc.

I especially fail to see how one's opinion on this particular word re-
definition has anything to do with whether a new employee is worth hiring.
Being amused by a childish bit of humor doesn't strike me as a particularly
good way to judge either aptitude or character.

~~~
bugsy
"they are standard"

That is not the truth, it is a lie.

"The new meaning of santorum..."

That is not the new meaning. It is a propaganda tactic. It is not used in
books nor does it appear in newspapers or dictionaries.

"amused by a childish bit of humor"

This goes way beyond that. It's closer to the realm of advocating pedophilia.

~~~
widget
Smear campaigns are, in fact, standard. Swift boat veterans, Birthers,
Abortion doctors as baby killers, comparing homosexuals to pedophiles are all
examples of exactly this sort of behavior on the right. Similar examples exist
on the left, but you can look them up yourself.

It is a new meaning. It has appeared in numerous publications, and has
achieved a pretty wide spread. The fact that it was started as a "propaganda
tactic" is immaterial.

Advocating pedophilia? I don't know why I'm feeding such an obvious troll. A
group of people called someone who they had a (justified) dislike for a bad
name and it stuck. Santorum has compared gay sex to bestiality and pedophilia,
I think both of those associations are far worse than being associated with
the "frothy mix". Giving someone an insulting nickname is a bit childish, but
it's harmless and in this case, a response to Santorum using essentially the
same tactic to attack the gay community.

